# New Pentium G4560 motherboard choices help



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, first of all I am a new member and my name is Jeff and first time posting here!  

 I am building a computer for my 5 year old daughter and have picked up a few items.

corsair 100r case
msi rx480 4gb
pentium g4560 cpu
evga 700b power supply

I am trying to decide on a motherboard and have narrowed it down to a few and would like to see what others thought about them,  I may in the future change the pentium out for an I5 processor but I will wait and see how this one plays out first as my daughter is mostly playing Roblox, Minecraft and does jump on steam to play games in our library that consist of borderlands, fallout, cod etc.
she will not play with a remote like xbox or the like and is all the way using keyboards and mice, I am pretty impressed that she prefers KB and mice over controllers.
    the boards I am looking at are

asus strix
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MTXYB5W/?tag=tec06d-20

gigabyte
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2V0ATE/?tag=tec06d-20

msi gaming m3
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR32WT2/?tag=tec06d-20

msi gaming carbon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7PFH75/?tag=tec06d-20


I like the 90* usb3 front header on the msi boards  and we will be using an m.2 ssd  and a single gpu  rgb and led's are not an issue with me so that is not a deciding factor.

the strix board doesn't look like it has a lot of features and only 1 pci x16 slot as the  msi carbon has 2 x 16 slots I know I will not be using 2 gpu's but for the money I just want to make sure that i am getting everything I can on a board even if it will not be utilized now it may in the future who knows.

I am leaning towards the msi boards or the gigabyte board.

any pro help would be great for helping me choose.

thanks alot
Jeff


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 8, 2017)

700watts for a rx480 and a dual core processor, way overkill.


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> 700watts for a rx480 and a dual core processor, way overkill.




picked it up for cheap after it was posted on reddit on sale.  same as the other items have all been picked up here and there and offered rebates.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 8, 2017)

If you haven't already picked up the GPU , I would strongly advise you to at least pick a GTX 1060 3GB , or a card a step down like a RX470/1050 Ti , AMD's DX11 drivers have a massive overhead on weaker CPU's and you are kind of wasting money on an RX480.

Have a look at this :


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

I paid 150.00 for that gpu and 60fps is fine for 1080p at 60htz, can someone say anything about the question instead of criticizing the parts I have.


----------



## SKBARON (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd say go for the MSI carbon. Haven't had any experience with their newest products, the last one being way when ivy bridge came out (had an z77a-gd55 and it was a great board, it was a replacement for a gigabyte z77-ud3h iirc that died on me after a BIOS flash). 

Maybe some more experienced users can chime in soon.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 8, 2017)

jmmods said:


> I paid 150.00 for that gpu and 60fps is fine for 1080p at 60htz, can someone say anything about the question instead of criticizing the parts I have.



I wasn't criticizing just gave an advice in case you haven't bought the GPU , all of those motherboards are solid choices , I would pick the cheapest one which is the gigabyte one since it isn't missing anything essential and I had a very good track record with them. You said you want the board with the most features , if that's the case buy the one with most features , these is nothing we can decide for you.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's my proposition:
Instead of going for a fancier variants of B250 and H270 boards, why not switch it to a basic version of Z270?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR31OZ8/?tag=tec06d-20

This MSI Z270 board may look a bit "generic" comparing to other counterparts, but I can tell you for sure that:
a) You don't need so many VRM phases for a modern Skylake/Kaby Lake CPU (nor do you need huge heatsinks everywhere)
b) You won't miss all these blinking LEDs
c) ALC892 performs(sounds) exactly the same as ALC1220 or 1150. Same crap - different wrap.

But, you gain the advantage of CPU/Memory overclocking (if you decide to get rid of that G4560 in favor of 7600K or 7700K in the future).


EDIT: woops... I've missed this part:


jmmods said:


> I am building a computer for my 5 year old daughter


Before it ends up like my friend's $800 laptop, here's my advice: buy her a Leapfrog toy or the cheapest android tablet, because it *will* get broken in a matter of months or even weeks. Trust me, fixing cocoa damage and plasteline out of heatsink vents is no fun at all. So as cleaning permanent marker from the screen. Courtesy of his 5y.o. and 11y.o. daughters. 
My neighbor's 4y.o. plays with cleaned-up daddy's old unkillable smartphone, and so far is very happy with it)))

Previous answer still stands, if you will be the one using this computer.


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 8, 2017)

The only purpose of this thread is advertising. Take a look at his username and website, then in OP first of all he mentioned his website and his ebay username and only then "his problem". 
He is doing laser cut GPU cables and wiring, which means he knows about computers more than some people on TPU and choosing a motherboard wouldn't be an issue for him. Reported


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Edit your O.P. to remove the advertising and it might stay.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2017)

A 5 year old daughter?
I'd say buy her a nice android tablet and call it a day.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> A 5 year old daughter?
> I'd say buy her a nice android tablet and call it a day.


haha... or core2duo
he can save more


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the help i will check out this board!
My daughter has been getting on the computer for a couple years now and knows her way around them going back and forth from youtube to her games, she has been using a samsung tablet since 1yo too.
I have already built her a pc with the pentium 3258 and it is fine just wsnt to mod something out for her with lights etc.

I don't know alot about  the physics of chip sets and most technical things with mobo's that why I ask this question and not to try and push my stuff sorry if people took it that way I was tryingbto introduce myself but have the legit question.
Thanks



FYFI13 said:


> The only purpose of this thread is advertising. Take a look at his username and website, then in OP first of all he mentioned his website and his ebay username and only then "his problem".
> He is doing laser cut GPU cables and wiring, which means he knows about computers more than some people on TPU and choosing a motherboard wouldn't be an issue for him. Reported




Not true! Seriously just asking about the motherboards.



micropage7 said:


> haha... or core2duo
> he can save more



Yeah she currently has the g3258 snd micro mtherboard, just wanted to build her something nicer


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 8, 2017)

jmmods said:


> Yeah she currently has the g3258 snd micro mtherboard, just wanted to build her something nicer


actually you dont need to worry since you may run it stock
personally asus looks good but if you dont mind just take the lower one (gigabyte)
but if you need pci you can take carbon


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Here's my proposition:
> Instead of going for a fancier variants of B250 and H270 boards, why not switch it to a basic version of Z270?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR31OZ8/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> ...



this is the best answer from them all!  Piper my daughter has been using pc's since forever and knows how to navigate pretty well , the only thing we have to do is make sure we always havea can of compressed air there to dust out the keyboard from all the cookie crumbs etc



micropage7 said:


> actually you dont need to worry since you may run it stock
> personally asus looks good but if you dont mind just take the lower one (gigabyte)
> but if you need pci you can take carbon




This is exactly what I was thinking, I really liked the gigabyte but the msi has the full 16 x slots like my asus build i use the asus m5a97 pro I can put a gpu in the lower pci being the board didn't need to have the gpu in the top slot.

I just notice that the strix board had a built in rgb header, that might come in handy for this build, she wants a my little pony theme


----------



## peche (Feb 8, 2017)

Gigabyte Z270 UD3 or if possible Z270 Ultra, those are the possible boards i'll use this mid year to upgrade my system  + 6700K i have been looking for board like for a month, decided about any of those 2 cuz already own a UD from gigabyte that has been the best board ever on all my rigs, great for OC, pretty reliable, little expensive but high quality, stability and no issues ever with Gigabyte motherboards...  just my 2 cents here!

Regards,


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> A 5 year old daughter?
> I'd say buy her a nice android tablet and call it a day.



she has a galaxy tablet since she was 1 and it is still going strong given I had to replace the usb port and battery once but it is 4 years old now so expected.


----------



## peche (Feb 8, 2017)

G4560 + Z 170 + 8Gb ram  + decent video card will be a great build, just try to choose wisely all the parts... and congrats for having such amazing daughter loving PC Master race !

Regards,


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

peche said:


> G4560 + Z 170 + 8Gb ram  + decent video card will be a great build, just try to choose wisely all the parts... and congrats for having such amazing daughter loving PC Master race !
> 
> Regards,


Hi thanks for the kind words, tell me do I need to update the bios on a z170 board.


----------



## peche (Feb 8, 2017)

jmmods said:


> Hi thanks for the kind words, tell me do I need to update the bios on a z170 board.


i guess so, but adress that some Z170 board might be cheaper than Z270 which is the new chipset, Bios update will be necessary on just KabyLake based processors, 

Regards,


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2017)

@jmmods - thank you for joining our forum.  Please do not double or triple post.  Use the edit feature to add to your last post if no one has posted after your last post yet.  This is considered "bumping" your thread.  I have merged several of your posts.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/

Thanks and carry on


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2017)

I honestly feel that a child isn't ready until about 8 to be using computers of this era, id grab a ps3 or xb360 even a NES/ and call it a day on that front.

Also I feel playing outdoors is still paramount for social, mental and physical development


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 8, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I honestly feel that a child isn't ready until about 8 to be using computers of this era, id grab a ps3 or xb360 even a NES/ and call it a day on that front.


Ha, I was playing around with PCs in the MS-DOS era days when I was 5. Navigating and using a Windows 7/8.1/10 PC is so much easier. Don't underestimate children. They get a hang on things very quickly.

Regarding the boards that you linked...
I'd certainly prefer a H270 board instead of a B250 board mainly because of the chipset PCIe lane difference.

As a side note: Intel's new Pentium G4560 is the budget CPU right now. I already thought of building a new rig simply for fun centered around said CPU.


----------



## jmmods (Feb 8, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I honestly feel that a child isn't ready until about 8 to be using computers of this era, id grab a ps3 or xb360 even a NES/ and call it a day on that front.


ok well you tell my 4 1/2 year old daughter that she can't play minecraft till she hits 8....lol  my Daughter has grown up around pc's in this house we have 4 gaming pc's and every tv has its own htpc as we do not have satellite or cable subscriptions here just stream all content.  here is Piper playing some minecraft just today.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 8, 2017)

If it is for her you should make her build it. My youngest pupil so far is 8.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-had-a-great-day-yesterday.227129/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> Ha, I was playing around with PCs in the MS-DOS era days when I was 5. Navigating and using a Windows 7/8.1/10 PC is so much easier. Don't underestimate children. They get a hang on things very quickly.
> 
> Regarding the boards that you linked...
> I'd certainly prefer a H270 board instead of a B250 board mainly because of the chipset PCIe lane difference.
> ...



Well duh, it is a Graphical User Interface, unlike a Green Screen, I use CMD for certain tasks still to this day.


----------

